# PCTV?



## pcb121055 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi folks. Long time audio tinkerer, I find myself wanting to let go of my cable subscription and do my viewing strictly from the internet. I have a recent Win7 PC, wireless keyboard, HDMI output to my TV and no problems doing what I want to do but... now I have my daughter and her two little boys in the house and want a different interface. I would like the pc to act like a tv. I would like to turn the pc on with the remote and have it go straight to tv functionality. Minimum user requirements. Any suggestions?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Many of our members prefer a set top box like a Roku instead of using a PC. Those are not expensive (<50$) and provide access to Netflix as well as other streaming services.

http://www.roku.com/products/compare

Just my opinion, but I am on a PC most of the day and when the daily chores are done, I prefer to not have to use a PC for my evening entertainment.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree go with ROKU 3 or set up a HD HOMERUN with cable card and watch your cable tv through multiple Windows media center PC's on the network - no cable box....also works with free broadcast HDTV stations by adding the right HDTV anntennae..


----------



## pcb121055 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes... I was reading the review on the Roku Screaming Stick. Pretty interesting. I have seen a couple such offerings over the last few years but never took the time to see what they did. I fully understand not wanting to keep "PCing" when I get home. What I was hoping for was a solution that would disguise the fact that a PC was at the heart of what was going on... especially for my other family members. If I could get this setup to smell like a tv, I would be really happy. So... let's go learn about Roku


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Using a Roku is nothing like using a PC. I think your family members will agree that it is very simple to use.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The only thisng with ROKU STICK is it will not stream any movies from your computer ... you would need ROKU 2 or 3 tha runs PLEX ...

As far as PC's go, you can always have a PC boot up into XBMC (free) and wallah...movie server


----------

